# W.C



## yodathlete (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi I'm a student arcs vocational school and I was wondering why are washdown W.C being phased out


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

yodathlete said:


> Hi I'm a student arcs vocational school and I was wondering why are washdown W.C being phased out


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

